# [Fri 21st Sep 2012] Brixton DJ night - ska, dancehall, punk, big band and more -... (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Sep 19, 2012)

We've got another fun FREE Brixton night lined up, with the DJs keeping the top notch ska, drum and bass, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music tunes going from 10pm till 2.30am.

We'll also have fun videos and multimedia keeping folks entertained. It'll be a hoot!

DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

DJ TWENTY QUID
Fueled by lashings of the finest real ale, expect a feast of the funkiest sounds around, spiced up with some soul, punk and new wave.

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/september-2012-dj-night.html


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

That was more fun than I expected! We had a really lovely crowd in at the end.






Pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/offline-dj-night-at-the-brixton-albert-21st-sept-some-photos/


----------



## gabi (Sep 25, 2012)

crikey. The Albert demographic has definitely changed a bit since i was last in


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

gabi said:


> crikey. The Albert demographic has definitely changed a bit since i was last in


Well, sort of. The back garden was still packed full of the old regulars, but it's generally only the younger ones that get jiggy on the dance floor (seeing as I was DJing, that's all I get to photograph).

Mind, you, it wasn't all young 'uns giving it large on the dance floor:


----------

